# Another Day, Another Problem (No MP3 playback in FC4)



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, now that I can get to my music files (Thanx Lynch), I find that I can not play them. Something about not having a MP3 plugin. Trying to use Rhythmbox 0.8.8, though all players installed will not play MP3s eather. Any ideas?


----------



## Calipso (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.fedorafaq.org/

This guide should really help you out.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

That plug-in only alowed for about one third of my MP3s to be played. The rest of them crash the players the moment I click on them.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Use this.
http://www.xmms.org/


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Tryed that already. While Rythombox just shuts down, Xmms just will not play them. I dont understand why though. Winamp plays them fine in windows. Xmms is winamps code modifided for linux, isnt it?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

***BUMP***
I hope someone can help me fix this. Once I figure out how to get my MP3's to play I can do away with windows (exept for gameing of course). This is the change I have been wanting to make for the past 5 months. I am a tad overexited at the thought of preforming my day-to-day rutine in a non-windows enviroment. The sooner I migrate into FC, the better


----------



## Calipso (Aug 5, 2005)

if playlists arent important to you, and you just want to simply be able to play single mp3's, go to real.com and download real player 10 for linux. It will allow you to play mp3s just fine.

good luck.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I have so many MP3s I need a media Library to keep track of them all. Thanx for the suggestion though.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I looked closely at the MP3 files that the players can and can not play and looked for differinces. Symbols in the filename do not have an effect ether way, neather do bitrates. This is very irritating to me


----------



## iOXeR (Jan 22, 2005)

Do you have apt-get installed? If not go  to this website. Apt-get is not needed, but trust me, it comes in handy so much. Follow the instructions on the website for installing apt, with the following exceptions.

- Do not do the following step. 'apt-get dist-upgrade'

- Do the following step after doing the "apt-get upgrade"
'cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
su
<root password>
rm *.list
<y if prompted>
tar -xf /path/to/repo.tar'

Then, when you're finished with that, go to this website. Install Lame and any other packages you want to install. To do this, go to the command line, type 'su', type your root password, and type 'apt-get install packagename' where packagename is the name of the package you want to install. Here's an example

su
<root password>
apt-get install lame

Make sure you install all the mp3 codec packages. This should solve your problems.

[EDIT]
I suggest getting Beep Media player, bmp, for your mp3 or any other audio. This is directly related, but I recommend vlc media player for any video you might play.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I followed the instructions and now yum and apt get are giving me errors! 
And I still can only play some of my Mp3s. I tryed installng every codec that I could find. Most of them I already had. Still Nothing. Any way to completely uninstall the codecs I got and get fresh ones just in case there are problems from their install?


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

Try to add the Livna repositories to your yum.conf and install the Mad libraries, lame, and Gstreamer plugins (actually everything Gstreamer related) - rpm DOT livna DOT org. That worked for me. Now all the players play everything


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

already tryed that. mad, lame and gstreamer are already installed (unless I am typeing them in wrong: yum install mad)


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

Right, then, try this: *yum install yumex*
If I remember correctly yumex is in the Extras repository (might be livna). Yumex is a graphical frontend to yum. After it's installed, run it and go to the "Repos" tab. Make sure livna is checked and press "Refresh". Go to the "Install" tab and make a filter "mp3" and see what you come up with. There should be a whole bunch of things. Install the ones that might seem relevant. Might want to do another search/install for other relevant things after that. Yumex makes things a tad easier, especially when you don't know exactly what you're searching for :up:


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I am trying to install a few things through yumex and I keep getting a "Public Key Not Available" error

Edit> And why didnt anyone tell me YUM had a GUI earlier!! Would have made things so much easyer!


----------



## iOXeR (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you follow my instructions in addition to the instructions on the website? If you don't, it will give you errors. What was the error message exactly?

Make sure you also install the 'freshrpms-release' package also to give you more repositories.

[edit]
What types of mp3's are you trying to burn? Ones that you downloaded or ones that you ripped from a cd?


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

iOXeR said:


> What types of mp3's are you trying to burn? Ones that you downloaded or ones that you ripped from a cd?


*grinds teeth*

I am not trying to burn *anything*. I am simply trying to listen to my mp3 Collection. They are a mix of ripped and downloaded, not that it makes a difference.


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

> I am trying to install a few things through yumex and I keep getting a "Public Key Not Available" error


Open /etc/yum.conf and anywhere it says *gpgcheck=1* change to *gpgcheck=0*. That should fix the public key not found thingie


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

liquidBass said:


> Open /etc/yum.conf and anywhere it says *gpgcheck=1* change to *gpgcheck=0*. That should fix the public key not found thingie


Logged in as "Root", changed gpgcheck to 0. Result: bupkus. Same error comes up


----------



## iOXeR (Jan 22, 2005)

> *grinds teeth* I am not trying to burn *anything*. I am simply trying to listen to my mp3 Collection. They are a mix of ripped and downloaded, not that it makes a difference.


Actually, it does make a matter sometimes. There are some mp3's that are very odd and will only play with certain media players. Downloaded songs are usually the ones that cause the most grief.

Sorry about the 'burn' thing. I don't know what I was thinking, but that's not what I meant to ask. I just wanted to know where you got the songs from.

Could you post the errors? Then I'll try to replicate them so I can try to solve the problem.

Don't worry that this is taking a long time to get resolved. Until you get the hang of it Linux can be quite a pain, especially since every system is different. Eventually this will be solved.

For the GPG errors, try doing the following commands as root:


```
rpm --import http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrpms/RPM-GPG-KEY
rpm --import http://rpm.livna.org/RPM-LIVNA-GPG-KEY
rpm --import http://kde-redhat.sourceforge.net/gpg-pubkey-ff6382fa-3e1ab2ca
rpm --import http://dag.wieers.com/packages/RPM-GPG-KEY.dag.txt
rpm --import http://dries.ulyssis.org/rpm/RPM-GPG-KEY.dries.txt
```
I hope this helps.

[EDIT]
Apt and Yum may still give you errors pertaining to the gpg, but do not worry. All that should mean is that you don't have the GPG key for that repo. Find out which repo it is that is giving you the problem by looking in the error message. Once you've found it, go to it's website and browse their repository files. Look for a file similar to 'RPM-GPG-KEY'. Get the file's url, for example 'http://dries.ulyssis.org/rpm/RPM-GPG-KEY.dries.txt'. Then go to the terminal, log in as root, and type 'rpm --import ' and the URL so you get command like those above.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Understood. I Kinda figured that those codes would only work for the corresponding repos. Got what I needed installed.

I want to say sorry for snapping at you, iOXeR. Ever sense I started switching over to linux it has been one small glitch turned into a huge ordeal after another. Problems solved by a simple click in windows take monumental troubleshooting and programming skills in linux. Why does everything in linux have to be so complicated? Would it kill the makers of these distros to make things alittle more graphical and user friendly? I am all for becoming as l337 with linux as I am with windows, but for the love of god I would like to be able to do something in this distro without consulting experts!
[/rant]

Ok, I am getting errors like "Skipping Corrupted File". I know the files in question are not corrupt because winamp plays them without hesitation. Does this have anything to do with me reading the MP3s from an NTFS drive? I tried copying a few to EXT3 on a hunch, but it did not pan out.

Edit> I managed to get an actual error from Kaffeine (using the Zine engine):


> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [/home/Omega_Shadow/10 years - wasteland.mp3]
> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [/home/Omega_Shadow/10 years - wasteland.mp3]
> input_file: File empty: >/home/Omega_Shadow/10 years - wasteland.mp3<
> xine: found input plugin : file input plugin


Edit, again>
Got another one, this time from Amarok


> TagLib: MPEG:roperties::read() -- Could not find a valid last MPEG frame in the stream.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

No ideas on what could be causeing these errors?



> from Kaffeine (using the Zine engine):
> 
> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [/home/Omega_Shadow/10 years - wasteland.mp3]
> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [/home/Omega_Shadow/10 years - wasteland.mp3]
> ...





> from Amarok
> 
> TagLib: MPEG:roperties::read() -- Could not find a valid last MPEG frame in the stream.


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

First time I see errors like these  The thing about finding a valid MPEG frame could be causing you hassles all over. You never know what weird software was used to encode those MP3s. I have the weird habit of reencoding anything I get, so I'm always 100% sure that everything will work anywhere.

There used to be a program back in the days that could fix headers (missing or corrupted or whatever). You just feed it all the MP3s you want, and it attempts to fix them. I have no clue what it was though. Anyone?

Still though, it's weird that it doesn't just _skip_ those headers (frames, whatever) and play the rest of the file.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

See, linux hates me 

I know, winamp just rips right into them and starts playing without hessitation. I dont understand why these programs stop at something so simple to bypass like a header.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

So that's it I guess. This problem seems to be unsolvable. I have crossed FC4 off my list of windows replacements and removed it from my computer. 

I have started looking for another distro that is as easy as Fedora to install programs with system settings that are easly changable like Mandrake and with the Multi-Media power of windows. I will be looking for a long, long, long time....

Speaking of which, is there a way to set up YUM in mandrake like it was for fedora so it is easy to install programs?


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't know about Mandrake (Mandriva) but maybe you should go for either Ubuntu, Kubuntu or SuSE. The last one is probably the best for ease-of-use- and friendly-wise. SuSE 10 is still beta but I reckon you should give it a go anyway (if you haven't already, that, is and if you like lizards  )


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

This sux, I REALY want to think that windows can be replaced, but it doesnt look hopeful.

I heard good things about Ubuntu, I think that will be my next distro


----------



## liquidBass (Aug 17, 2005)

Omega_Shadow said:


> This sux, I REALY want to think that windows can be replaced, but it doesnt look hopeful.


It _can_ be replaced. It just takes some getting used to. I tried Linux out of curiosity and never looked back. It's just a different way of thinking but once you get the hang of (basic) things, you'll be able to deal with anything. Window$' simplicity (and lack of power - how much of the M$ stuff can you actually tweak and manipulate the way you like  ) annoys me - just my 2 cents


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

its the learning curve that is killing me. Whenever I try to learn anything online about a distro I feel like nobody is on the same page.
I go into a FAQ about a disto to learn how to do something. The FAQ says that it is easy and gives some code and two lines of instructions. After you follow the instructions you find you need to do something else in another FAQ, that leads to another, that almost finishes, but leads you back to the first. After several hours and sore hands, your finialy done with the simple task.... only to find all your hard work was in vain and you are back where you started.

Is it just me and I am missing something, or is this kind of thing common with linux? By something I mean 700+ ways of setting things up in linux?


----------



## iOXeR (Jan 22, 2005)

> I want to say sorry for snapping at you, iOXeR. Ever sense I started switching over to linux it has been one small glitch turned into a huge ordeal after another. Problems solved by a simple click in windows take monumental troubleshooting and programming skills in linux. Why does everything in linux have to be so complicated? Would it kill the makers of these distros to make things alittle more graphical and user friendly? I am all for becoming as l337 with linux as I am with windows, but for the love of god I would like to be able to do something in this distro without consulting experts!
> [/rant]


I know exactly how you feel.

Make sure you have all of the following codecs, etc. downloaded. I *highly* recommend using apt from the command line. Use the following command first

```
apt-get install freshrpms-release
```
Then use:

```
apt-get install <program name>
```
<program name> equals one of the names below.


```
a52dec
alsaplayer
bmp-aac
bmp-mp3
bmp-musepack
bmp-wma
faac
faad2
ffmpeg
glame
gstreamer-ffmpeg
gstreamer-monkeysaudio
gstreamer-pitfdll
gstreamer-plugins-extra
lame
libdvbpsi
libfame
libmad
libmpcdec
libmpeg3
libquicktime
libXvMCW
mpeg2decmpg321
rte
smpeg
x264
xine-lib
xmms-musepack
xmms-wma
xvidcore
```
So you'd have something like:


```
apt-get install a52dec
```
You may have some of these, but do this for all of them anyway; it can't hurt.

You could also experiment with this:

http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#AUDIODRIVERERR


----------



## ihatefedora (Sep 5, 2005)

You could settle for Real Player and just add your M3U playlists to the your favourites?
I was having the exact same problem as you and thats what I settled for. May as well just be patient and wait for a new version of Real Player.


----------

